# My Story (a bit lengthy)



## Sarah_H (7 Apr 2014)

My journey to where I am today, begins way back when I was in high school (2003-2005). It seems so long ago, but it certainly doesn't feel that long. To be honest, I didn't know what I wanted to do with my life. By grade 11 most of my friends and classmates knew where they wanted to go after high school. They knew what careers they wanted to pursue. They had an action plan. They had their whole life planned out. Meanwhile I was uncertain. I didn't know what I wanted to be. So my final years of high school I took only the courses I need to graduate. I had no direction. Even looking at my high school transcript, my courses were all over the place. 

I can ever remember at the career fairs my school held, I didn't know what interested me more. I at one point wanted to be a Vet Technician until I realized how hard their job really is. I love animals, but seeing them suffering or having to be put down...I just couldn't handle that. Any ways, back to the career fair, one booth always caught my attention. The booth for the Canadian Forces. But I always shied away from it. I honestly don't know why I was so scared to approach them. I wanted to but I was afraid of what other would think of me. I did my own research in secret, keeping it all to myself. I was drawn to the Canadian Forces and I wish then and there I just had to courage to go for it. I may have saved myself 10 years of not knowing what to do with my life!

I didn't pursue the forces then. I put it on the back burner. I instead did what people expected of me. I went to college for Fashion Merchandising, in hopes of being able to become a visual merchandiser. I like working with my hands and doing unconventional work. Well after graduation jobs were few and far between. A lot of places wouldn't even look at my resume because I didn't have enough work experience. They wanted someone with 3+ yrs of actual work experience. 2 years of college apparently means diddly-squat. It was depressing because I worked my butt off in college. I paid for it myself, working a part-time job as well. And it was all for naught. And again, as all colleges do, they had career fairs and I was cautiously walk by the CF booth. Never once actually stopping to talk to them. Instead I would stand at a nearby booth and listen in as they spoke to other students. God I wish I wasn't so afraid of what others would think of me!

I got one job, a summer position that I had hoped would be a permanent one. I did my co-op there so I knew the Visual Manager and the rest of the Visual Team. But I was set up for failure. And I really should have reported them to the labour board about health&safety issues. It kinda of difficult to do your job quickly and efficiently when the ladder they want you to use is not tall enough for the job. But the only ladder they have that is, is broken and wobbles like hell. Just days before my probation would have been up, I was given the boot. 

I was at a loss. Again, I didn't know what to do with myself. Until I could figure that out I went back to school. I signed up for a few high school courses at an adult education school. I spent 4 months there taking courses and trying to figure out my future. The next year I went back to college, this time for photography. Oh that was a very trying experience. It was brutal and hard, mainly because a lot of your marks were opinion based. If your teacher didn't like you work, you got a poor mark. But I completed the program and graduated. But then what was next? I figured I'd start my own photography business doing weddings as I was led to believe that was the easiest thing to do to assert yourself, to build your name and business. Maybe that was the case 5 years ago but now, no. Not when people think that by purchasing a big fancy camera they can call themselves a photographer. The market was over-saturated with would-be photographers offering their services for ridiculously cheap. I just couldn't compete. 

And I would think back to those career fairs, maybe I should have spoken to the person representing the CF. But I was afraid. I was afraid that no one would support me. No one would take me serious. So I just worked retail jobs, hoping to get my photography business off the ground, but that never happened. I came to realize that I preferred to photograph aircraft and you can't make a living off of that, unless you are lucky enough to get a job with a magazine or something like that.

It wasn't until October 2012 that I began to seriously consider joining the Canadian Forces. There were a few factors in play as to why I made the decision to take the CF off the back-burner.   First, my work was closing. That was my second store-closure in a year. December 2011, the store I Worked at closed it's door and I was left jobless and had to go on EI. Luckily with this closure it wasn't really a closure. The store was being changed to a sister-company brand. But I had my worries. I began doing more research on the CF and then my brother announced he was applying to be a pilot for the CF. When I saw how accepting my family was about it, it gave me hope. I dropped the ball about my secret desire to join. I was so surprised by my family's reaction. My mom actually said she'd never been so proud of me. She was so happy that I made the choice on my own, that I wasn't pressured into to it.

I began the online application in November 2012 and left it there. I had so much going on in my life. I was getting married in April 2013 and I got so caught up in planning that the CF had to go on the back burner again. My file expired and I'd have to start all over again. It put a damper on things. Fast-forward to October 2013 and I got the news that my store was going to be closing. 3 closings in 3 years, it was a sign. I've learned the harsh truth that I don't want to work retail anymore. It's not stable enough. I'm 28, married and would like to start a family in the next 5 years. I can't do that if I don't have a stable job. My husband luckily doesn't have to worry about his job, but I don't want him to be the only income we live off of. 

February/March 2014 I made the decision. I'm applying to the Canadian Forces and I'm going to see it through to the end. No more excuses or delays. I'm doing what I should have done 10 years ago. I completed my application mid-March, got an e-mail 2 days later (Felt like the longest 2 days), called my recruiting centre and scheduled my CFAT, which I'm writing tomorrow! I'm excited and nervous. I had to brush up on my math, as it's been a very long time since I've had to do they type of math they require. I'm hopeful about everything now. Ideally I'd like to get in this summer. I just want to finally start my life, start my career. I'm not looking for something temporary. I'm planning on committing my life to the CF. 

It's been a long road, that's for sure. And I wish I had a time machine so I could go back and tell my younger self to just go after the CF right away, save myself some suffering. But that's life, c'est la vie!


----------



## Vell (4 Jul 2014)

Good luck to you and I wish you success. Your story is very similar to mine in many ways right down to marriage, age and job security (I always had direction, it just often did not go where I expected). My original first choice of trade was even the same as yours and there is still a good chance that I will be doing AVS (I have no idea if I will pass ACS (or the ridiculous training) for pilot and am not relying on pilot as my only avenue). Did your brother get in as well?

At any rate, I look forward to reading about how things turn out for you.


----------



## Sarah_H (15 Jul 2014)

My brother is currently in phase II of pilot training. He has about a month and a half left in Moose Jaw and then it's onto the next phase, wherever that takes him. He got lucky with his application. His went fairly quick. I believe he applied early October and was given his job offer by early December. I had hoped my application would go as fast, but I'm still waiting on my background checks to be completed. It's very frustrating when every time I check in there's no new news. I'd like to get my interview and medical done now!


----------



## tomgoetz (15 Jul 2014)

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> I was drawn to the Canadian Forces and I wish then and there I just had to courage to go for it. I may have saved myself 10 years of not knowing what to do with my life!



I know how you feel! Especially when I think about how much further I'd be in my career by now if I had applied back in 2006 when I was finishing high school. Instead, I've worked retail for 8 years going no where!


----------



## Vell (17 Jul 2014)

tomgoetz said:
			
		

> I know how you feel! Especially when I think about how much further I'd be in my career by now if I had applied back in 2006 when I was finishing high school. Instead, I've worked retail for 8 years going no where!



I actually originally applied to RMC in my early twenties. When I went to the recruiting center in Winnipeg, they somehow had easy access to my cadet files. My IT background paired with my unusually high range scores from cadets made them pressure me to go in as a Signals officer when I really wanted to be a pilot. I turned them down and they later called me back to process me as pilot in the end, but by the time they got back to me months later, I had already packed up to move to a good university that had accepted me. 

The irony of this story... now that I know more about a Signals officer (and am no longer so 'air force or nothing'), I think I would have been perfectly happy there.


----------



## Sarah_H (22 Aug 2014)

Well after months of nothing I finally have something! I finally got a call to schedule my interview! I think this is the only interview I've been genuinely excited for, lol! I'm not so much nervous, just excited and relieved that things are beginning to move forward some.


----------



## Bioroots (22 Aug 2014)

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> Well after months of nothing I finally have something! I finally got a call to schedule my interview! I think this is the only interview I've been genuinely excited for, lol! I'm not so much nervous, just excited and relieved that things are beginning to move forward some.


Good for you. Good luck with the rest of your process


----------



## mrbill (23 Aug 2014)

Congrats on making it this far.    It really is a long process for some people. The first half of my wait went pretty quick. Application in, withing 5 months, I had my cfat, medical and interview done. Then had another interview, 3 months after that to discuss my trades, then another 4 months to get my offer. Each time they contacted me was one of the most exciting moments of my life lol. Nothing can compare to my reaction when I opened my email to see " offer of employment". Almost a year of waiting for me, but finally got in. Leaving at the end of the month for bmq  congrats once again! If you haven't started excising, now would be a good time! And also, be very patient with the process. It will certainly pay off  :nod:


----------



## Sarah_H (23 Aug 2014)

I do consider myself lucky with my pace so far. I know some people who have had to wait almost a year just to get their interview. For the most part I've tried to keep myself busy, keep my mind off of it. I started getting into shape a few weeks after I work the cfat. I realized if I was going to be sent to BMQ anytime soon I'd most likely get thrown into "warrior" platoon. The idea of spending an extra 4+ weeks doing PT just didn't appeal to me. I've made leaps and bounds in my fitness level over the last few months. 

So I guess I'm not too bitter about the whole waiting. Everything happens for a reason. The delay may have just been the universe's way of saying "Hey, you need to get in shape first. Then you can move forward." I just hope that once I get this next step done, everything else will quickly fall into place.


----------



## Vell (7 Sep 2014)

Congratulations! I hope your interview went well. I am still following this thread since we are going through the same experience for the same position AVS. I am at the exact same wait phase as you now as well. It would be interesting if we ended up at the same BMQ; however, I think from here on out you will be processed much more quickly than me since I still have the extra step of waiting for my security check to finish (since I have out of country ties). 

After my interview I was told that right now the demand for AVS is still high and that I will likely get a position at the very least by around next April when all trades re-open up (provided there are no issues with my security check and medical). I suspect the same would apply to you as well. If I remember correctly though, a selection for AVS just happened (so neither of us will likely make that one in time) and I think I remember the recruiter mentioning one more selection in November. They told me there are still slots open for this year but that my file will not likely finish being processed for those slots in time. In your case though (since I assume you are not an out of country applicant) who knows, perhaps you will get in earlier. 

Either way, I hope see you succeed all the way to the end.


----------



## Sarah_H (8 Sep 2014)

My interview went well  I felt like I was talking to a guidance councilor than having an actual interview. IT was just the feeling I got from the whole experience. MY security checks hadn't been finished at the point of my interview, but they were initiated. I know my references finally started getting called last week. Took them long enough! They've only had my paperwork for 4 months, lol! 

My medical has been booked now. I guess their med tech was on holidays so they were a bit backed up, which is why I wasn't able to do mine the same day as my interview. Just sucks I have to wait until the 22nd of September...

The Lt who interviewed me said, as long as my checks come back clean (which they will as I don't have any debts and I don't have a criminal record or been charged/fined/ticketed/arrested) and my medical goes well I could be merit listed by early October and possibly receive an offer by early November. That's the best case scenario.

Traffic Tech is basically off the table for me, but it is my 3rd choice so I'm not heart broken over it. I was told there were only 4 openings left for the year and chances are I wouldn't get picked up, even if all my stuff came back clean and good. But I have my fingers crossed and hoping all goes well! It would be pretty awesome if we were at BMQ at the same time


----------



## JoeDos (8 Sep 2014)

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> My interview went well  I felt like I was talking to a guidance councilor than having an actual interview. IT was just the feeling I got from the whole experience. MY security checks hadn't been finished at the point of my interview, but they were initiated. I know my references finally started getting called last week. Took them long enough! They've only had my paperwork for 4 months, lol!
> 
> My medical has been booked now. I guess their med tech was on holidays so they were a bit backed up, which is why I wasn't able to do mine the same day as my interview. Just sucks I have to wait until the 22nd of September...
> 
> ...



Congrats Sarah! Mind sharing a little bit more information about the interview? if you can. I have mine Thursday, and I am excited but a tiny bit nervous haha.


----------



## Sarah_H (8 Sep 2014)

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Congrats Sarah! Mind sharing a little bit more information about the interview? if you can. I have mine Thursday, and I am excited but a tiny bit nervous haha.


Well I can't tell you EXACTLY what they asked as you're not allowed to disclose that information. But basically, they just go over your application, check to make sure nothing has changed and all the info is correct. Be sure to know your trades like the back of your hand and know what you're getting yourself into. It's nothing to really stress over to be honest. I've had way more stressful interviews in the past. This felt like a piece of cake! Oh and they'll go over your resume, ask typical "interview" questions that'd you be asked for any other job. My best advice is just be yourself.

Good luck on your interview!


----------



## JoeDos (8 Sep 2014)

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> Well I can't tell you EXACTLY what they asked as you're not allowed to disclose that information. But basically, they just go over your application, check to make sure nothing has changed and all the info is correct. Be sure to know your trades like the back of your hand and know what you're getting yourself into. It's nothing to really stress over to be honest. I've had way more stressful interviews in the past. This felt like a piece of cake! Oh and they'll go over your resume, ask typical "interview" questions that'd you be asked for any other job. My best advice is just be yourself.
> 
> Good luck on your interview!



Thanks Sarah, hopefully the rest of your application goes smoothly. I am okay when it comes to interviews, but the whole tell me about yourself really gets me stumped haha. I know my trades sort of like the back of my hand, I know I have to know a little bit more as I really am not as prepared as I should be considering I wasn't expecting a interview for sometime.


----------



## Sarah_H (8 Sep 2014)

I wouldn't worry about "the whole tell me about yourself" bit. I don't remember being asked that thankfully. I hate when interviewers ask that! So I know the feeling, lol! Like I said, it's mainly just reaffirming the information on your application. If anything has changed, like you got a new job, they'll just want you to provide that info so they can update your file.


----------



## Vell (8 Sep 2014)

The medical part was a lot more stressful than I was anticipating. They asked me if I EVER got a headache before (really, what kind of person has NEVER had a headache before and is not lying) and freaked out and made me go to the doctor to sign off on it not being a problem when I said I got a few minor headaches that don't even make me miss work per year. They also made a pretty big deal when they asked me if my back ever hurts. I told them it hurts after a long day of heavy lifting or sitting for a long time on a non-sitting surface (we are talking basic muscle aches from simple back use). They were also frustrated that I couldn't remember my exact age from when I broke a bone over 20 years ago. I am fit, healthy, never need to see a doctor and have not even called in sick to work in about the past 10 years yet they made me feel like I was some sickly dying person or something. I was surprised.

As for AlphaBravo: You STILL haven't got your interview yet!? At least it is coming up. I also noticed that all the places you have made posts on reddit now have 'deleted' where you handle used to be. Did you delete your reddit account or something?


----------



## Sarah_H (30 Sep 2014)

A little update:

I had my medical a week ago. I think it went well? Although I discovered I have low blood pressure. It took him 3 tries to finally get it. Afterwards I found out from my mother that low bp runs in her family. It wasn't dangerously low, I didn't have any other problems besides that. Well I epically failed at doing push ups. Well, maybe not epically...I had good form, I just need to work on the "pushing up" part. So I've been trying to work on that. But considering I've never done push ups in my life before, I think I did not too bad. 

My mom was teasing me afterwards saying they must think I live a boring life considering I have a relative good health history (no smoking, no drugs, drink rarely etc...). I mean I've had the odd broken bone, muscle strain and sprained ankle, but other than that nothing too exciting.

One of the questions that was hard to answer was about the allergies. I get seasonal allergies and he wanted to know to what exactly. I have no clue! I just know usually in the spring and summer I get allergies from time to time. I just take an aerius and I'm fine.


----------



## Sarah_H (14 Oct 2014)

Little Update here

So I think I'm merit listed? I got a call from my RC asking if I was selected for AVS, would I be able to attend the BMQ scheduled for October 27th. Apparently they still have some room for recruits and they're calling to see if anyone would be able to make it for then. I said yes! It's a little soon, but I wouldn't want to turn down an opportunity!


----------



## Moore (14 Oct 2014)

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> Little Update here
> 
> So I think I'm merit listed? I got a call from my RC asking if I was selected for AVS, would I be able to attend the BMQ scheduled for October 27th. Apparently they still have some room for recruits and they're calling to see if anyone would be able to make it for then. I said yes! It's a little soon, but I wouldn't want to turn down an opportunity!



Holy, lucky you. Keep this thread updated on whether or not you'll actually be leaving so soon. They'll have to squeeze you in for a quick swearing in ceremony haha.


----------



## Vell (14 Oct 2014)

I am curious to find out how this pans out. I hope the call leads to something good. Lots of congratulations mixed with a dash of jealousy =p


----------



## Sarah_H (15 Oct 2014)

I'm having some serious mixed feelings. Part of me is happy and over the moon! While the part of me is freaking out. My employer doesn't know, and I know they wont be happy to lose me so soon. But I've been waiting for this for so long! But then with such short notice, it means I have less time to prepare myself. I need to make arrangements for certain things, like setting up automatic payments for bills and such. 

I've been glued to my phone all day, waiting patiently to hear something! What irks me is that they didn't say if or when they'd call back to let me know. It's a week and a half away...o_o I want to make my game plan! Luckily with my current job, I work early morning shifts which gives me the entire day to run and get stuff done. I just would prefer to get everything done and set now rather than later...


----------



## Sarah_H (15 Oct 2014)

So I just got the call. I swear in next week and head to BMQ on the 25th!


----------



## Moore (15 Oct 2014)

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> So I just got the call. I swear in next week and head to BMQ on the 25th!



Congratulations, good luck! Hopefully you have time to get everything sorted out!


----------



## Vell (16 Oct 2014)

Congratulations! Yours is one of the stories I have been following for a long time due to many similar circumstances, so I hope you pop in from time to time and let us know how things went.


----------



## JoeDos (16 Oct 2014)

Congrats!!!! So glad to see you have finally made it, I have my medical the same day you swear in and then its just waiting for an offer! Good luck in your training!


----------



## Sarah_H (16 Oct 2014)

It has been a whirlwind of emotions. I'm thrilled and excited! But at the same time I'm sad to be leaving so soon. I gave my work my notice this morning, which was hard. I love my job, I love the people I work with and I'm sad to be leaving. But I'm also super stoked to be starting this new chapter in my life! 

I will try to keep this thread updated while I'm away. Just don't expect any updates until December! 

Now to run around trying to get my stuff in order o_o


----------



## Sarah_H (12 Dec 2014)

A little update!

I just got home for my Christmas leave yesterday. The first 6 weeks are tough. I'm not going to lie. They are going to try very hard to break you. They like to play mind games. But you just need to keep your head held high and push through. I haven't lost too many people from our platoon. Our sister platoon lost about dozen people by the time week 4 hit, and most of their's were VR's. With us most of our loses were just people being recoursed. 

So a word of advice, study, don't fail your tests. If you fail tests you can't retest. In week 45 one guy was told he would be recoursed to week 2. He's now on the AWT platoon and have to wait until mid-January. We have 2 more being recoursed in the new year, but we don't know how far back they will be going. 

If anyone has any questions about what BMQ is like, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Moore (12 Dec 2014)

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> A little update!
> 
> I just got home for my Christmas leave yesterday. The first 6 weeks are tough. I'm not going to lie. They are going to try very hard to break you. They like to play mind games. But you just need to keep your head held high and push through. I haven't lost too many people from our platoon. Our sister platoon lost about dozen people by the time week 4 hit, and most of their's were VR's. With us most of our loses were just people being recoursed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your experience  Hopefully I'll be there in a couple of months!


----------



## Sarah_H (31 Jan 2015)

I'm in the home stretch now! Just finished up week 10! Going back to Farnham on Monday for a week of hell. It's going to be flipping cold the first 2 days, which will be when we're in tents... these past few weeks have just flow  by. I'm still finding it hard tk believe I'm almost done! 

It's been a hell of a journey getting here. I've done things i never thought I was capable of doing. even if i knew i couldn't do something, I still gave it my all. At Farnham the first time we did the obstacle course and there's this 7ft wall you have to grt over. I'm 5'4" but I still tried. I needed a boost in the end, but I wasn't going to go down without a fight.

Yesterday we did the Warrior Challenge. Some of the challenges are a little unfair to smaller people. I'm around 135lbs and i was expected to push 300lbs 20m...not easy to do especially when your running shoes can get a good grip on the gym floor.


----------



## chimo2u (1 Feb 2015)

Congrats Sarah! My son is a week ahead of you


----------



## Sarah_H (7 Feb 2015)

Well I survived bmq. Just finished my final week of training at Farnham. It was a tough week, not gonna lie. The sleep deprivation sucked and some people really didn't handle it well at all. But we did well as a platoon and our staff rewarded us for that. So even though we froze our butts off, and the rations sucked we all had a pretty good time. 

The gas hut was fun but terrible at the same time. You get tear gassed which sucks a lot. But the staff there were awesome. Now I got my G and I have 3 days of drill drill drill then grad parade! Words can't even begin to describe how happy I am to have made it through all of this. Can't wait for my real training to begin!


----------



## Jarnhamar (7 Feb 2015)

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> Well I survived bmq. Just finished my final week of training at Farnham. It was a tough week, not gonna lie. The sleep deprivation sucked and some people really didn't handle it well at all. But we did well as a platoon and our staff rewarded us for that. So even though we froze our butts off, and the rations sucked we all had a pretty good time.
> 
> The gas hut was fun but terrible at the same time. You get tear gassed which sucks a lot. But the staff there were awesome. Now I got my G and I have 3 days of drill drill drill then grad parade! Words can't even begin to describe how happy I am to have made it through all of this. Can't wait for my real training to begin!



Question for you.  After your force test as a recruit did PT stay the same, get harder or did it taper off?


----------



## Sarah_H (13 Feb 2015)

Pt varied. Some days it was really hard, other day weren't too bad. It will all depend on  your staff. But they like to keep it consistent.


----------

